# Anyone have any info on the KX Light??



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Hi all you LOOKophiles!!

I just scored a new, never built, late 2003 model Look KX Light with an HSC4 fork. I am looking for any info, old advertisements, brochures, or catalogues showing the KX Light. I tried searching here and the web and have come up with very little. It seems like this bike was not made very long and it seems that perhaps it was over shadowed by other Look models.

What little I did find was nothing but great reviews!! It's stiff, handles great and has a smooth ride. 

This will be a fun project bike that I will most likely build up with Chorus 11spd. It will go nicely with my 2010 595 Ultra (warranty replacement for my 07 that had a minor issue with the clear coat). I'm really excited about this bike! 

Thanks for all of your help!!

Chris Keller
Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Anyone?..Bueller?....Bueller??


----------



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

*Archive.org > www.lookcycle.com*

Archive.org is a great source for older info. I was able to find detail on the KX Light on the 2003 archive of www.Lookcycle.com

LINK

Here's the text:

KX LIGHT 

Technical Specs 

Frame and fork weight 1,850 kg with HSC 4 
Size 49 to 61, each 2cm 
Carbone type Carbon HM 
Fork HSC 4 
Braket BSA, length 68mm 
Diam. Head set 1"1/8° 
Seat tube adjustment 27,2 mm 
Bottle cage support 2 
Cable guide External 
Colors Black mat / Shiny black 

Features and Benefits

HM oversized carbon tubes with oversized lugs : 
The KX tubes are not round , and they are oversized to bring more responsiveness which is not possible even on a carbon compact frame with round tubes. This frame is over responsive and will fit for riders who are looking for maximum responsiveness with still a bit of comfort due to the HM carbon fiber.

A new standard between lightness stiffness and responsiveness : 
The shape of the rear front triangle and their sizes :
1/ MEGATUBE diagonal, 
2/ Top tube triangular shape,
3/ Seat tube : oversize , they all bring to the KX a maximum responsiveness(and a very up to date and trandy LOOK). Rear base and stand,with a more traditional shape and geometry, bring more flexibility for the shock absorbtion that create pain ..

HSC 4 Fork : 
100 % carbon monobloc fork: improvement of lateral stiffness. Carbon steerer 1 inch 1/8° : better stiffness in piloting. Much more precise in any circumstances.

LOOK patented headset : 
The patent is based on two removable cups in the head set : 
1/ In case of a damage in the head set kit section, the frame can not be damaged itself 
2/ Can adjust any head set kit on the market just removing those two cups (36° et 45°) 

New finishing : 
New decals with a high resistance and durability as well as a very nice finishing.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What's up with no pics?!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Yes, Thanks OB for the link! It's great but as Max7 stated...little to no pics. 

The link is very helpful. I hope to get this baby built up towards the end of the year.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

NO, I meant that for you Chris. Post some pics...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I know this won't help, but on a ride a couple Saturdays ago, I came across a guy on a KX. It looked great. The guy had owned it for years and he still loved it. He was also considerably faster than me, but that's not exactly uncommon.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I just found the directions for uploading pics...I'll try to post some in a short while.


----------

